# I am in Heaven! (Windsor Knight)



## Kmccleary9 (May 13, 2009)

I finally got the chance to give my new bike a spin. This is my first road bike and I decided to go with Bikes Direct after trying out some Specialized and Trek bikes for frame size. I chose the Windsor Knight (Ultegra) and couldn't be happier. 

My first ride with clip-in pedals was surprisingly flawless. However, I did nearly fall over while trying it out in the living room :blush2: I started the ride out on a local trail. The sun was setting and some fog started to build up in the grassy areas. The trail was a little wet from rain earlier in the day and the air was fresh and crisp. I had to make a few adjustments to the stem angle to eliminate some pain from my wrists and the derailleurs need a little adjustment after some clicking in the highest gear. By then it was totally dark and I decided to hit the streets to end the ride. 

Overall I rode 32 miles and averaged 18mph. I had some neck pain that started around mile 20-25. Is this normal to have? Do you get used to it?

I am extremely pleased and I think I have found a sport that I can stick with for a long time! BTW: An open mouth while riding at night leads to lots of bugs down the throat!


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Neck pain, back pain, wrist pain, ...*

Name a body part, you can experience pain there. Nothing to do with the brand of bike.
I suggest you get the bike fitted to YOU by an expert, even if you have to pay $100-$200. I've done it and it's worth it. 
Even changing a single spacer from under the stem results in my "feeling it" in my back and legs after the next hard ride.
I frequently have back, neck, and shoulder fatigue after intense rides, as well as in my quads and glutes. Ever hear the cliche No pain, no gain? I don't really call it pain, it's called training.


----------



## Kmccleary9 (May 13, 2009)

Well, thank you! You may have helped me yet. I just remembered I had some extra head spacers in the box. I will add one and see how it feels. 

Yes, I comprehend the phrase "no pain = no gain", but when you want to go 75 miles and have to cut it short to 50 due to neck pain, it makes me want to try a few other things. Yes, a professional fit may be one of those other things if this persists. I also have to assume that since I am relatively new to this, my body needs to adapt to sitting in (almost) the same position for 3+ hours. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Could be the way you're sitting on the bike. If your back has a big curve, it makes it difficult and possibly painful to lift your head enough to see down the road. Here's a link illustrating flat back versus curved back.

http://www.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2007/09/road-bike-posture.html


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I think you have the idea. 3 hours on the bike and you are bound to feel it somewhere. Keep at it!


----------

